# ~~~Blue Bayou~~~



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's another grow 



​


Simple 8 plant top feed rdwc system. I still got my vert 600s on the mover going yoyo style, screens are now 4ft in diameter and 2.5ft tall.

Day1~12/12


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmm...gonna be all up in this park.....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

There you go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice you know i will be around.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2014)

Let me get a bowl and join in.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

grab your floaties and i can be there in an hour!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> grab your floaties and i can be there in an hour!


lol you gonna ride the lazy river over here eh!

Great have you both, cof and doc.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice new setup twin (well not so much anymore twin). lol. How you liking the rdwc? Always like how switch shit up.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

First page! Glad to see you back at it whodat (as if you were ever not at it).

Much blessings on this grow. Hope it's all you hope it to be and more.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 4, 2014)

Definitely here to see you do it to it, again. ATB!


----------



## Jad3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Count me in! =)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2014)

Better late than never (is what she said).


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I missed the first page, but still made it for ash wednesday. Lets make some ashes!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

NICE... subbed 4 sure..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

pulling up a chair


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 6, 2014)

lounging round the back ...watching this show


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Nice new setup twin (well not so much anymore twin). lol. How you liking the rdwc? Always like how switch shit up.





jigfresh said:


> First page! Glad to see you back at it whodat (as if you were ever not at it).
> 
> Much blessings on this grow. Hope it's all you hope it to be and more.





SupaM said:


> Definitely here to see you do it to it, again. ATB!





Jad3 said:


> Count me in! =)





DoobieBrother said:


> Better late than never (is what she said).





Thundercat said:


> Well I missed the first page, but still made it for ash wednesday. Lets make some ashes!!





~Dankster~420 said:


> NICE... subbed 4 sure..





Don Gin and Ton said:


> pulling up a chair





dr green dre said:


> lounging round the back ...watching this show




Woo hoo! great to have you all here, thanks.

The plants are still alive and well so that's good  they should start going beast mode pretty soon then.

Comp power cord quit on me so no pics till the new one gets here, but that'll be a good chance for us actually see noticeable growth... Long posts will have to be put on hold as well lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2014)

Pics of your lost power cord or it didn't happen...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

Houston we have a problem


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2014)

The problem being that I was/am stoned and misread your message and thought you'd lost a power cord.

Speaking of power chords...

[video=youtube_share;ViUvkVmeH9g]http://youtu.be/ViUvkVmeH9g[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah I'm using my phone for the time being, and am hesitant to post pictures from it. I can still take some pics with the kodak and post when the laptop is operational again. Will be jarring some BB tomorrow and it looks great, nervously wondering what the yield is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2014)

i have stoped weighing we smoke it all anyway thay start LA talkes for legalizaqtion today in Baton Rouge


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 7, 2014)

laissez les bon temps rouler
Mayhap you won't have to find a more green place to live whodat! Would Jindal really let that pass? Not that the voice of reason shouldn't be heard despite the challenges that are to come. 
Go Green!
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah with LAs $160m prison for profit system I see some opposition, and don't expect logic and human rights to make it through our political system. It's a shame.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah with LAs $160m prison for profit system I see some opposition, and don't expect logic and human rights to make it through our political system. It's a shame.


you said it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a few shots 4 everyone to checks out..  View attachment 3016661 View attachment 3016664 View attachment 3016665 View attachment 3016666


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2014)

Lurking, lurking. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2014)

Lurking twerking...  lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 9, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Lurking twerking...  lol


someone say twerk?


----------



## Nodgman (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah I heard that as well. Even though it's likely none of that legislation will pass, it's still nice to hear, talking is better than no talking. Can't wait to see some pics of your gro


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes it is great to see them talking about it, let's hope they DO something about it.


funny enough the plants don't seem to be growing much at all. They are still healthy and everything is on point too... I'm thinking something to do with the water level when I transplanted, was lower than they were accustom to. Other than that and 4days darkness all is spot on.
Anyway I'm not worried about it, they will finish.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 10, 2014)

i saw "blue bayou" and mang i just had to roll by. im gunna jump the gun and say.. 24 zpz dry


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 10, 2014)

but now i feel stupid because i dont have any idea how long you vegged for, or how tall they are now


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 10, 2014)

So Who, when you outta LA and over to this side of the world?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2014)

Juuuune!
been meaning to msg you back but I'm still out of a computer and using my phone is a pita.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 11, 2014)

No worries brother. I'm in no hurry. You gonna make the SF HTCC then? Gonna have to do a proper meet me thinks.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

If I can get my card by then and get off work,,, then you bet your ass I'll be there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> If I can get my card by then and get off work,,, then you bet your ass I'll be there


Jealous as hell homie! You going to let me get the donkeys


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

Day 8~12/12 
Due to this being my last grow here I when ahead and threw the two mothers in the right cab.






BnS next to tiny BnS mom.




BB






Right cab.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Jealous as hell homie! You going to let me get the donkeys



Haha wish I could take them with me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

you could but would be a pain. i will have a place for soon i hope. i found a house that is exactly what i want and it is 24.70 a sqft with 5 acres fenced with a barn and two pastures. figure with the taxes being made will not be long here and fuck them anyways.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 11, 2014)

There's also the Emerald Cup, which is supposedly more nuts. Either way, lemme know if you are driving through my neck of the woods.

edit: Not sure what happened. I quoted you.


----------



## sdf (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice, lurk I will


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 13, 2014)

looks like a sweet new base camp mang. i like brick houses, well insulated. i want a limestone mansion one day.. with a very large basement


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

hey bru, the new gig sounds sweet and I wish you all the luck with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

Dr gonna be like whodat soon enough. with a ranch that size.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

It's always about the L's with property, and in most places that is location, location, location. But in the US you always get SIZE! so its LAND, LAND, LAND, very envious of that....says he who lives in one of the most over populated countries in the World.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

DST said:


> It's always about the L's with property, and in most places that is location, location, location. But in the US you always get SIZE! so its LAND, LAND, LAND, very envious of that....says he who lives in one of the most over populated countries in the World.


its like my mama always said " they ante making no more "


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Looking good 2 me..  Keep up the good work. 


whodatnation said:


> Day 8~12/12
> Due to this being my last grow here I when ahead and threw the two mothers in the right cab.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 26, 2014)

i wanna see DWC vert mang!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2014)

Me too!!! Iv been away from the grow for 10 days now and it's gonna be a few more till I get back... For all I know they could be dead but I hope not. If all the equipment has done what it's supposed to do they should be fine, only wish I had a larger top off res.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2014)

Woot your around! Hows the trip going? I'm sure they will be fine when you get back.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2014)

It's been going great TC, been having allot of fun


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking good as usual man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2014)

be safe on the rest of your trip who, and i hope the girls make it


----------

